# Can't connect to VNC remotly



## supanatral (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm trying to connect to my mac remotly using VNC but everytime I connect to my mac, it asks for my vnc password and then accepts it but then I immediatly get kicked out and the window closes. however, If I take the same computer and connect it to my local network, I can connect just fine. Do I need a better client for windows? or how would i fix this on my mac?

I'm using UltraVNC for windows and the VNC that comes with Mac OSX Leopard


----------



## Mike Adams (Mar 28, 2008)

Try Logmein instead.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2008)

Give Vine Server a try.  It's always worked great for me.

http://www.redstonesoftware.com/products/vine_server/


----------



## Dundz (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi supanatral,
I was having the same problem.
Start VNC Viewer, click the _Options..._ button before connecting, then uncheck the _Auto select best settings_ check box.
Doesn't seem to matter what it's set to underneath, except that the _Full Colour_ radio button needs to be selected.
Once you've connected, click the _UltraVNC_ icon in the Title Bar (top left-hand corner) and select _Save connection info as..._ to save to a file for future connections.
Tested with UltraVNC 1.0.6.4 and OSX 10.6.2.

All the best,
Dundz


----------



## slaing (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, Dundz, that worked for me.

For ref : Real VNC 4.1.3 on Win 7 connecting to OS X 10.6.2


----------

